# audio switcher out



## lazyfatboi (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm having a problem called "audio switcher out", i'm unable to play music and watch movies with sound. Is there anything i can do to fix this? 

Eddy


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

have you reinstalled your audio drivers?

If not, use this program to get your motherboard and chipset details and post back

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

start>control panel>system>hardware>device manager...any yellow exclamation marks?


----------



## lazyfatboi (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi , heres my info

motherboard :
Manufacturer :	http://www.abit.com.tw/ (Abit) 
Product :	AN8 32X
Version :	1.x 
Serial Number :	Unspecified 
Support MP :	Yes, 1 CPU(s) 
Version MPS :	1.4

chipset:
NorthBridge :	nVidia nForce4 SLI X16 
NorthBridge :	AMD K8 Bridge 
SouthBridge :	nForce4 PCI to ISA Bridge

and yes, there were yellow exclamation marks next to "multimedia audio controller" , and "unknown device"


----------



## lazyfatboi (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Deathhawk, i reinstalled those 2 objects with the exclamation marks with my motherboard CD, thanks for all your help and time


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job--dont lose that cd!!!


----------

